# aspirin and fet



## bbm09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all,


am starting down reg tomorrow for our one frozen blast thats been in storage since Sept 2010, a 4BB quality so not bad but not brill either.


On my successful IVF I took 150mg aspirin throughout cycle and indeed pregnancy, for sticky blood, and same for natural miracle bfp in Feb 2012 when I had started down reg for FET. 


My dr has said now that theres new evidence to suggest aspirin negatively affects implantation even 75mg and he has advised me not to take it until a BFP. 


So am in 2 minds as to what to do.....


Has anyone heard this and what have they been advised to do if so....I am afraid if I dont take it and have a neg I will be saying to myself I should have taken it as thats what I did for the successes.....but if I do take it and have a neg I might also be saying I shouldnt have taken it! If that makes any sense at all!   


many thanks


BBM


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi BBM I had my nurse consultations last week and was told to start asprin from down reg just like I did with my previous successful fet. I have taken it for my last 4 cycles and have had tw successful ones. All the bestxxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Oops should say two not tw lol!xxx


----------



## bbm09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for your reply! I think I will take it as got preg twice like you while on it!


----------

